# 69 Rocker Panels



## abaggy72 (May 19, 2012)

Looking for complete rocker panels for my 69 Goat. Mine are really bad in the rear only. I did find some NOS rocker sin CA for $800 for the pair. Does anyone know of any others out there? Thanks all!!!


----------

